# Just got one



## LeythSE-R (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey guys just got my 2002 SE-R V spec yesterday. I'm new to the whole Nissan scene so i'm just saying hey. I'll be around reading and tryin to learn some about the car. So far i'm pretty happy with it. Heard about alot of recalls and issues so that kinda worried me but its all worth it. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Welcome to the board and we have a lotta B15 SE-R/Spec guys around who are very knowledgable about the car.


----------



## 1YellowSpecV (Dec 12, 2002)

Welcome, I hope you don't have a beaten 02.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

Welcome. 

In regards to the recalls, you can take the car to any Nissan dealer and they can check (using the VIN) to see which recalls have been done, and which ones need to be done.


----------



## LeythSE-R (Nov 1, 2004)

oh ok thanks, i'll have to get pics tommorrow, they came out crappy since it was at night. I'm glad to be aboard, I owned an RSX and wrecked it, then a vw passat vr6 then traded it for the SE-r


----------



## se-rVspec (Nov 29, 2004)

i also just got my se-r 2002 spec V, very happy with it can you help me with mod lists and where i could find forums about what people have done and how they did it. don't have much money to let someone else do my work.


----------



## PeTie (Sep 2, 2004)

http://www.specplace.com :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

se-rVspec said:


> i also just got my se-r 2002 spec V, very happy with it can you help me with mod lists and where i could find forums about what people have done and how they did it. don't have much money to let someone else do my work.


You live in PA. I know a few people their who can hook you up. If you are interested, PM me.


----------



## droppinbottom (Jun 30, 2003)

www.thevboard.com
www.b15sentra.net

and here as well but i havent noticed too many people posting alot about the spec around here but it is still a good site.

search for mods they are out there. most boltons can be performed very easily. one word of advice first mod would(IMO) be new motor mounts. check around they should not run over 40-45 and takes about 1 hour to install


----------



## MarkSpecV (May 15, 2003)

*Spec V*

Welcome aboard!!

Great lowend power and stock handling grabbed my attention 

Header for bolton wise is best mod. for power' also no worries about pre-cat crapping out and messing up your engine, easy +12whp mod. 

Mount inserts are great inexpensive mod. that pretty much gets rid of wheel hop w/ hard launches. Otherwise you know, intake, exhaust, and such is all out for this car.

Enjoy!! Go autocross it!! I beat a Type R on my stock tires 1st time out, was such a rush!!!


----------

